# statische ip etc



## Cstar (18. Januar 2003)

Ich möchte mir einen mailserver einrichten; bisher hab ich dies verzweifelt versucht, leider (wie immer) ohne erfolg. Im laufe des letzten halben Jahres hab ich sendmail,smail,postfix ausprobiert...
und zwar auf mandrake 8.2 && knoppix-debian 3.1
Das 
Tutorial auf tuxhausen.de habe ich bereits durchgelesen... Auch frage ich mich andauernd, 
wieso in allen Anleitungen, sei es postfix, smail, sendmail, exim ... dauernd 
von einem Netzwerk die Rede ist. Ich besitze nämlich kein netzwerk; möchte 
aber trotzdem einen mailserver einrichten. Das Netzwerkkapitel im linux-kurs (http://www.tuxhausen.de)
hab ich schon durchgelesen... nach einiger Zeit habe ich dann auch 
festgestellt, dass meine Netzwerkkarte (broadcom) gar nicht unterstützt 
wird... (Braucht man überhaupt eine Netzwerkkarte dazu?)
Im mailservertutorial war die Rede von Webhostern etc.; darunter kann ich mir 
nicht gerade viel vorstellen (sorry); mein provider ist telekom; mails hol 
ich von GMX; mehr hab ich nicht zur Verfügung;
->1) Welche Daten muss ich verwenden
        (Wie gesagt ich bin bei telekom; mails= gmx; außerdem hab ich kein netzwerk     
        mit statischer IP !!!, sondern, baue meine internetverbindung über telekom auf (->dynamisch) ) 

->2) Ist es möglich auch mails den ganzen Tag über zu empfangen? Ich verfüge 
        ja nicht über eine statisch ip, sondern bekomme von telekom eine dynamische 
        zugewiesen; wie sollen die mails mich dann erreichen?

->3)Damit der mailserver auf meinem rechner ständig erreichbar ist, muss ich (denk ich mal) mir im netz irgendetwas anlegen, damit andere rechner die mails dorthinschicken können und ich, wenn ich wieder ins netz geh, diese abholen kann. 
was ist dazu erforderlich? Brauch ich einen router dazu? 

Ok, ich hoffe ihr verstehst mein Problem; ohne diese Informationen kann ich 
nichts anfangen (sorry, linux-rookie)
thx for resonse


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cstar _
> ->1) Welche Daten muss ich verwenden
> (Wie gesagt ich bin bei telekom; mails= gmx; außerdem hab ich kein netzwerk
> mit statischer IP !!!, sondern, baue meine internetverbindung über telekom auf (->dynamisch) )


T-Online ist halt dein Provider, der dich mit dem Internet (= Netzwerk) verbindet.
Von welchem Provider du eMails abrufst, ist T-Online, deinem Linux-Server oder wem auch immer, ziemlich egal. 



> ->2) Ist es möglich auch mails den ganzen Tag über zu empfangen? Ich verfüge
> ja nicht über eine statisch ip, sondern bekomme von telekom eine dynamische
> zugewiesen; wie sollen die mails mich dann erreichen?
> ->3)Damit der mailserver auf meinem rechner ständig erreichbar ist, muss ich (denk ich mal) mir im netz irgendetwas anlegen, damit andere rechner die mails dorthinschicken können und ich, wenn ich wieder ins netz geh, diese abholen kann.
> was ist dazu erforderlich? Brauch ich einen router dazu?


Genau dafür sind ja Webhoster da. Diese haben Rechner permanent im / am Internet (= statische IP) und diese Server empfangen dann für dich eMails und beantworten  ggf. Anfragen nach deiner Homepage. Vorausgesetzt du bist Kunde bei einem Webhoster.

Ich hoffe, ich habe ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkle gebracht.


----------

